# Pine Gall



## Woodworking Vet (May 17, 2020)

Pine gall hollow form, about 5" tall and 1/8" thin. Finished with danish oil and very gently buffed by hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 10


----------



## jasonb (May 17, 2020)

Wow! Just wow. Amazing you were able to keep it together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2020)

Man that's cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2020)

Approaching museum quality! Just WOW! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (May 17, 2020)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 17, 2020)

Outstanding piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 18, 2020)

That is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (May 18, 2020)

Unbelievable! In can't imagine turning that without it falling (flying) apart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 18, 2020)

Damon, you have mastered the art. Just breathtaking. I also admire the photography as that photo is very special. What is your plan for it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 18, 2020)

Damon, that is incredible!!!! Wow......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2020)

Beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 18, 2020)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Pine gall hollow form, about 5" tall and 1/8" thin. Finished with danish oil and very gently buffed by hand.
> 
> View attachment 187377 View attachment 187378


That is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (May 18, 2020)

Beautiful piece. I can only imagine how fast your heart is beating as you make those last few "final cuts". Incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2020)

Wow, fantastic, beautiful, etc. are all understatements!

I'd assume you would have posted it if you had it, but I would love to see a video of that one being turned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 18, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Damon, you have mastered the art. Just breathtaking. I also admire the photography as that photo is very special. What is your plan for it?



I have it on a shelf in my dining room. My plan was to keep it but the president of the local woodturning club indicated he might want to buy it. I haven't yet decided if I want to sell it but I may.

It actually wasn't that hard to turn, light cuts were important. No CA glue or tape was used to keep it together. Its probably one of my more fragile pieces.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 18, 2020)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I have it on a shelf in my dining room. My plan was to keep it but the president of the local woodturning club indicated he might want to buy it. I haven't yet decided if I want to sell it but I may.
> 
> It actually wasn't that hard to turn, light cuts were important. No CA glue or tape was used to keep it together. Its probably one of my more fragile pieces.


That's an inspiring piece that is begging to be on display for everyone to admire.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 18, 2020)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2020)

Just Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

